# Das Laufwerk car show Oct 6-7 Hunter NY



## TREATMENT (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## TREATMENT (Sep 25, 2007)

This sat and sun at 11am come join us for a day of fun cruising through the mountains and enjoying the atmosphere of Octoberfest mixed with Euro cars.


----------



## TREATMENT (Sep 25, 2007)

See you all this weekend!!


----------

